# Refurbished Macbook laptop



## LebanonDon (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello everyone, does apple accept returns on refurbished macbook laptops? After seeing the updates to the store this morning, I'm extremely angry of how low they dropped there prices at the refurbished store on the older models. I'm looking to return my white macbook and get the black one i actually wanted. The reason I didn't get the black macbook at first because it was a 200$ difference then the white one before taxes, but now its just a 50$ difference...

Do anyone know if apple will refund the extra I paid, as the price drop was little over two weeks ago?

Thanks.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Call and ask.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Doubtful but it couldn't hurt to ask.

My son ordered a refurb MacBook for $999 last week and it arrived today. I'm not even going to look at pricing for at least month. It's really not worth the headache.


----------



## LebanonDon (Feb 13, 2008)

I called, they gave me 200$ back


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I know they will honour a price drop within one week of purchase (I believe one week?) on new products. On refurbs I have no idea.


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

My Dad bought a refurb 24" iMac (current gen) for $2049. Apple started their "limited time offer" several days later and dropped the price to $1999. Called them up and they were happy to refund the difference.

Never hurts to ask.


----------



## CdnPhoto (Jan 8, 2006)

Within two weeks of when I bought my referb MacBook, the price dropped. I called and they sent a cheque back for the difference. Very little to no hassle.


----------



## LebanonDon (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah, I'm happy. There going to take it off my C/C as I didn't pay yet.


----------



## madhatress (Jul 22, 2007)

If the price drops within 10 days of shipment, they refund the difference. The same thing happened to me when I bought I refurb whitebook last May.

Apple Sales and Refund Policy


----------



## LebanonDon (Feb 13, 2008)

I think its before your 30 days return policy expires you can get the refund, or you can just return it.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

Computers always have a 14 day return/exchange policy and 7 days if you bought a refurb unit.

Good that you saved $200


----------



## Twenty7Delta (Sep 18, 2005)

I just got a rebate for the difference between what I paid 12 days ago and the new price. Kayla told me that you have 14 days for returns or price coverage.


----------



## Lee_Roy (Sep 1, 2007)

Does anyone know how much it costs to return the MacBook back to apple. Do you choose the carrier or do they tell you who to use?


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

LebanonDon said:


> Yeah, I'm happy. There going to take it off my C/C as I didn't pay yet.


Lucky you.


----------



## LebanonDon (Feb 13, 2008)

Lee_Roy said:


> Does anyone know how much it costs to return the MacBook back to apple. Do you choose the carrier or do they tell you who to use?


I think they'll send you a box. I could be wrong. Also, I think they charge you a 10% restocking fee, but check there website for all this, its listed. Or just give them a call.


----------



## GS1 (Aug 31, 2007)

Good thing I looked at this post.

Just got off the phone with customer support.

Refunded $100 for my refurb macbook. Also got refunded for BNIB MBP $168 (gift for cousin).

However, for an extra $50 I could have gotten the 2.4 ghz processor, 40 extra gb of hd space, and 1 extra gb of memory. Oh well, at least I got the Front Row remote before they started charging extra for them  .


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Okay. All this talk of easy rebates and I just had to go and check the current price of the MacBook my son bought last week. Sure enough, $100 cheaper. Called and was refunded the $100+tax in under 5 minutes total call time. We'll use the refund dollars to buy a bigger HD.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

does anyone here know the approximate value of taxes and duties that might be impossed on a $1449 macbook pro bought in the United States? I am just curious... I will buy it from the Yorkdale locataion anyways but hey I am just curious.


----------

